

Google: China is messing with Gmail - abraham
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/03/21/google-china-is-messing-with-gmail/

======
monkeypizza
This is true. unproxied, gmail doesn't work very well, & chat gets
disconnected every few minutes. Even with a proxy, they are somehow messing
with it.

So basically, gmail doesn't work in china anymore.

